# Pineview 1/04



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, per my threats, we got up there at about 1 and found a parking spot, loaded up the sled and headed down to the ice.

For the first couple of hours it was slow, errrr, _we_ were slow. My dad and brother decided to head up and see if they could freeze a few spherical appendages off. The company was good and when they finally left, we moved into deeper water and immediately hooked up several fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good work little buddy.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Funny, I never pictured you as a little girl. Glad you caught some fishies.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a pretty crappie report.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You two are just a coupla funny fellers, aren't ya.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Never figured you for an iceholer !!!! :shock: 

Glad you got out, Grandpa D would be proud !!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work. Way to brave the cold.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was fishing off the south side of cemetary point that same day, and never had a bite!!!! Congrats on some nice slabs.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes I am a funny fellar. But I have never been ice fishing and I would like to go sometime soon. So you should take me. I just got a pole and a few of those little jig items so I'm all set.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's go man!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like fun T nice work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like the kid was having a ball catching some crappie. I need to get up there and try for them.


----------

